# 55Gal Freshwater Fish Journal



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Got a new goldfish, she is pretty cute. I saw this amazing colored koi....but no pond for it...
Getting 2 new tanks! 110 and a 120. 110 has a stand, other doesn't. Wanted the 110 in the living room, but no $ for bracing, so they will stay in the garage. One of the 55 will come up to replace my frogs spot. It will hold Platy, Guppy, Endlers, Mollys. 

Here is our new goldfish, I redesigned their home, pics when I get a chance.








Full tank.








Male Swordtail who previous to meeting this new female, had no interest in mating. New female yellow orange spotted Platy.








New male Platy, blue with orange fin and tail.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Golds, snails and pleco will be moving to a 120 tank Sunday.
Algae finally growing








Newbie munching








Oh my gawd, I'm on camera!?








Goldfish LOVE attention








Pretty color








Big guy and new babies








Babies








They love napping in here








Platy, Molly and Pictus Cats will be moving to the new 55g in the living room.
Two girls








Swordtail courting new Tuxedo female Platy








Tuxedo exploring








Male and female Platy passing an X-Ray Pristella Tetra








New male Lyretail male Molly








Group of Mollies, Dalmatian is a female








Female highfin Platy, female red wag and male spotted orange Platy








Color








Two males








Rest of the fresh fish are moving to a 110g.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Survivors of the move into the 55g
















I'm thinking of just getting more rocks or adding sand, what do you think?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

two Platy fry
















3 new Giant Danio(6 total)








4 new Tiger Barbs








Gray-brown shark and others


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

beat up male Opaline
























new female Platy, preggo?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Fishroom and my car








120g side








length, sand finally clearing


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

that prego platy looks more like a swordtail.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, it said Platy though, lol. So you would say she is preggo?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Tank is much clearer, but still not crystal. I got 3 Angelfish of different kind, should I get one more? I also got a new plant and put lead weights on the others until I can plant them
















I got 1 male Martigold Wag Swordtail, and my BF picked out 2 male Guppies and 3 females.


----------

